# GE Tac switch Size 7a



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Does anyone know what size the heater is for an old GE tac switch size 7a?
I think the switch model is Pt21651. 
I can't find an old GE chart online. 

Thanks


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dude is that an Alien hand holding that switch?? 
Man them fingers look like they have seen better days....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Does anyone know what size the heater is for an old GE tac switch size 7a?
> I think the switch model is Pt21651.
> I can't find an old GE chart online.
> 
> Thanks


 Click this link it may help..https://www.pioneerbreaker.com/v/vspfiles/V4_Backup/Tools/GE.htm


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Click this link it may help..https://www.pioneerbreaker.com/v/vspfiles/V4_Backup/Tools/GE.htm


This old switch pre-dates that chart. It was installed in 1966. I found the order sheet stuffed above the pipe. It was factory built & the 7a did mean 7 amp. 


Oh and the fingers are old. It's what happens when you miss with a 4# hammer.

Update 
It's a GE 1900-S two pole switch with 1 pole o/l protected, one HP max at 120 or 240v.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh and the fingers are old. It's what happens when you miss with a 4# hammer.


Damn, how many times did you miss?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wishmaster68 said:


> Oh and the fingers are old. It's what happens when you miss with a 4# hammer.
> 
> Damn, how many times did you miss?


I missed twice,,, in a row,,, before the brain said WTF,, then I threw the hammer across my yard.


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

from those pic's don't look like you missed at all


----------

